# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Gravity RC and recall

## Hukif

Alright so guess it is time to post about it, first will copy paste my gravity RC tut that I have somewhere else here.


*Spoiler* for _Gravity RC tut_: 



Well, here it is. 

Ok, so I think its been too long since I told myself to write this, and today it shall be done (By today I mean this week, this is here to remind me to work my butt off on it)!

First of all, what is the gravity RC? It is nothing more than focusing on your own weight and how it affects body-parts. Lets then proceed to how I discovered it.

After so many years of trying to induce a lucid and being unsuccessful, decided to enter a dream forcefully and already lucid (WILD, but didnt know at the time), it took me little over a month to manage this, especially since I tried without any prior sleep. Once I managed to do it, had to keep myself calm about inducing my first LD, then had to go out and start searching for stuff that was not the same in dreams than in waking, but couldnt find anything for a while, towards the end of the dream I could feel my own weight being warped, this lead to thinking of gravity being weird in dreams, and thus woke up happy with a way to realize a dream is a dream.

Once awake, started wondering how I would see changes on gravity, and thought of a way to learn quickly, first off, I would deprive my legs from blood and then stand up, this way I could feel the whole pressure of them trying to lift my body without enough blood and thus, the feeling of weight would be magnified, I kept doing this for several weeks, I think a month. Once I had this feeling memorized, started to change it gradually to more subtle things and without the need of blood deprivation, like walking, jumping, running, typing, writing, showering, eating, and more, it took me like another month before I could see the proper results, however once this was done results could be seen that same night, and I had 3 LD as soon as the gravity RC incorporated in my dreams.

Basically, one transforms their own body into a RC by slowly learning how their own body reacts to this world gravity, doing this not only makes the body into a RC, but also makes it easy to RC without interrupting your daily activities, like chatting on the net or going to school, so nobody shall look upon us dreamers and be all OMG what is he/she/it doing!?, yeah, total satisfaction. And if you do it for long enough, it becomes kind of second nature, so it will gradually become easier to RC on this.

Ok then, I believe this RC works for a number of reasons:

   Often in dreams, SP will affect people and make them unable to move, creating a false image of being really heavy, so this should trigger lucidity easily if combined with gravity RC.
   Some people dont play an active role in their dreams, i.e., they have no body and thus, should have no weight, so it serves as a perfect chance to get lucid through this RC.
   By making ones body into a RC itself, it increases general awareness; this should increase the chances to DILD.
   Since this RC involves using all of your body at all times (Not everyone might be as hardcore as Im so maybe not at all times) then it doesnt matters whether you have a dream sign or not, it should still be triggered easily.
   The RC itself helps stabilize the dream, so not to worry about dream destabilizing the next second after gaining lucidity.

And the number of bad sides:

   It is really, really hard to properly focus on weight for long enough at the start, and the middle only once accustomed is it regular/hard.
   Takes a lot of time and effort to start working (Or did for me anyway), so it can be very discouraging.
   Might not work in waking if you are sick, since that messes up the feeling of weight and totally makes one confuse the two, so always have some back-up. ALWAYS.

Note: Blood deprivation is not necessary, just an extreme measure because I was desperate.
Alright that was the first part, I got new data since.
Been pointed out on a few problems, which is mainly examples of gravity and how gravity RC works.
First would be How do you know what gravity feels like in a dream? for me and others You dont, I started that RC AFTER learning what was the difference in a lucid WILDnot before. Azul who also kept at it for longer than a month experienced it only after keeping the RC up for that month, and he wasnt even lucid. From then on, the gravity-induced LD became more and more frequent. So in short, you dont know what gravity feels like in a dream, you learn what it feels like in waking and wait for it to be noticed in a dream and then learnt.

Second would be How does it feel like to be heavy or light? I think everyone has experienced the event of being unable to move in a dream or having a hard time running/fighting, that is one example of how it feels like to feel heavy; the body becomes like lead and it cant move properly. To feel light is the opposite, and much trickier. People dont question when they are having an easy time doing something, because it is easy. When light it is like being floating in between tasks so they go by without a care in the world.

Third then How much does gravity change in a dream? and the honest answer is I dont know, in my own experience it is never a set, so it may be a very drastic change like when being like lead or extra light, or a subtle one where you feel like there is a layer of flour on top of your body, or lighter as if you werent wearing clothes (Lets assume it isnt a naked dream, here); as such gravity will change, for lack of a better term, differently through dreams. It is also entirely possible that for some it will always remain the same as in waking making this RC useless.

Fourth Do I need to be at 100% for the RC to become second nature? by 100% it means to use it all day long. And the answer would be No despite it being ideal to get to the 100% it is not needed, even at 30-50% usage of the RC with time it will become second nature and appear more and more in both waking and dreaming moments.

Fifth How long does it take to see results? and once again I dont know gravity RC doesnt have enough data. So far it is from two persons, me and Azul. For me it took 1 month to induce the first lucid and for Azul it took him 2 months, and another half for them to come at a daily rate. For me it was first at the first month and daily at the third month. So yeah, as previously stated gravity RC is slow as hell to see the FIRST result, but IMO it is worth the wait since the fruits it yields are quite juicy or something, who cares.

Sixth What do I do after gaining lucidity? (And this one is asked for most techniques) the general and popular answer is Stabilize but I will disagree with it. First, how do people stabilize in the first place? Is it not to engage in some way with the dream? So by stopping and thinking about stabilization without engaging one is risking the dream to end prematurely which is why I believe lots of people report failure to stabilize at random. Anyway, gravity RC makes one engage in the dream so there should be no need to stabilize unless the dream is very unstable, in fact that should be the common for most dreams but eh, not part of this thread.

Seventh "How do I become aware of gravity?" already adressed, but needs moar examples. I guess the original idea was lacking? People focused too much on blood deprivation, lets forget that. Now if anyone would, please take an apple on your hand and then raise your arm in a T. Now do the same with the other hand/arm without holding out anything. Wait for a few seconds and check, what is the difference in weight for both arms? the one without anything would be "Normal" and the one with the apple would be "Dreaming", the whole point of this RC is to learn the "Normal" of every body part, so that when walking/typing/working/studying/living it can be used without being a hindrance to life.

Eight "How long will the dream last for?" don't count your chickens yet, people! At first these dreams are super short, mostly because the awareness isn't fully ingrained and will trigger at the end of the dream so it won't be stable or long, but as it progresses it gets better, as the awareness will be present at earlier parts of the dream and thus the lucids will be longer.

Ninth "So I will ask myself if I am dreaming when doing the RC, right?" quite frankly, I am a lazy ass and the answer is "NO". Seriously, when I created this RC my last thought was to make myself stressed further than I already was, so I made it become a dual check. Basically, I just go with the flow/feeling of gravity and think of it this way "Normal gravity = Reality" and "Abnormal gravity = Dream", because in reality only a horrible event would make the change and in dreams you don't need to question something that is already "natural" and "Not normal", that just overcomplicates things for me and would hope others won't have the need to do these questions in order to gain lucidity, it just strikes you out of nowhere, like I think most reality checks should work.

Extras: I have been thinking about it but as with all the stuff I have, there is no data. I think gravity RC is more of a Natural RC, so to speak it is a RC about something that we pay attention to, albeit if unconsciously, more to than other things that can be stretched to become a personal RC.
One example would be another member FryingMan who has been trying for a long time with a location RC, because that is what seems natural for him. A family member I told to try with heartbeats because that is what she pays attention to, but there is still no lucidity data more than heightened awareness from it. If anyone wants to explore Natural reality checks feel free to do so. And remember, it is something you already notice naturally in either dreams or waking (Both would be awesome, but lets not be greedy) which makes it easier to build up awareness on said thing, and use it to gain that same awareness in dreams.

Reality checks FTW!!!!

© Hukif




Anyway, why did I post it?

Because like, 100% of the people who tried it, despite the high amount of quits, experienced augmented recall.
It may be a lesser number of dreams but with better quality, remembering full dreams, having more dreams to write down every day and what not.

Basically, when using gravity RC one becomes more aware of their own body and surroundings, thus helping the neural connections and memory connections of the human brain (IMO at least) and eventually making way onto their dreaming minds, making their dream memory become better slowly but surely.

I think its mentioned above, but gravity RC is also a method of stabilizing the dream, so if anyone wants to try it like that, feel free to do so.
Hopefully someone will try and give more feedback =D

Also, have gotten already 4 people to get lucid daily with this tech, so there!

----------


## BlairBros

Thanks a bunch for posting this! I have dabbled with this in the past and made this my focus this year but ! got a little bit lost recently so this will help me get back on track.

----------


## tasinios

Is this like an all day RC which can give you lucids daily?

----------


## Habba

> Is this like an all day RC which can give you lucids daily?



Basically yes.

----------


## tasinios

I really liked your approach after reading the guide.I will guve this a try since nothing worked for me so far.I get no results and i get discouraged.The only breakthrough i had this past 2-3 months since joining is my recall which got better.If i start this gravity RC should i expect my recall getting worse before it gets better again?

----------


## Habba

> Alright so guess it is time to post about it, first will copy paste my gravity RC tut that I have somewhere else here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Gravity RC tut_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here it is. 
> 
> ...



Great post Hukif! I like the fact that's it's a RC itself, as I'm with my girlfriend almost everyday so when I'm performing a normal RC shes like "what's up", am like "please be quiet" lol.

----------


## Hukif

> Thanks a bunch for posting this! I have dabbled with this in the past and made this my focus this year but ! got a little bit lost recently so this will help me get back on track.



yay! I wouldn't worry much, the worst part of this is actually sticking to it, even for me despite my strange situation at the time, and besides its all a matter of improving and learning new things, right?





> Is this like an all day RC which can give you lucids daily?



Yep, gravity RC is a RC that should be performed all day long, and at least for me it gives several lucids a day. So does for Azul I believe another member here in DV and for other two persons in my country I taught how to LD too.





> I really liked your approach after reading the guide.I will guve this a try since nothing worked for me so far.I get no results and i get discouraged.The only breakthrough i had this past 2-3 months since joining is my recall which got better.If i start this gravity RC should i expect my recall getting worse before it gets better again?



At first? It gets slightly worse, then it starts to improve. I must warn you however, that gravity RC generally gives no results at the start at all, so it can be very discouraging. But the best of luck!





> Great post Hukif! I like the fact that's it's a RC itself, as I'm with my girlfriend almost everyday so when I'm performing a normal RC shes like "what's up", am like "please be quiet" lol.



lol I know, most RCs are a bit hard to do in public or around people that know you, although one can always practice the using a super power like TK, or tongue through mouth ones for discretion.

----------


## Habba

Would it be best to practice in small bits, do it several times a day for a few minutes? As doing lots could be mentally exhausting

----------


## Hukif

Actually yes, I would say do it in small bits at the start, otherwise it will get "too hard, too boring" fast, not to mention that it is not needed to focus on the whole of hte body to do the gravity RC, it can be done on something as simple as a finger if one doesn't have the time and attention needed due to daily life.

----------


## Sageous

It's nice to see that you're still around and reminding us about your excellent RC technique, Hukif!

----------


## tasinios

I've been doing this since reading about it here in the morning which is some hours ago.And i can say that i find it less overwhelming than ADA that i tried to practise and used to get carried away all the time.Also it doesn't feel so much like multitasking like the ADA does.It feels i can stick with it better.What do you do when you find yourself drifting off though?Do you just get back on track ?It may seem easier because i may be doing wrong.Here is what i do.When i am walking it try to focus on the feel of the pressure i get on my feet realising it is because of the gravity, on the pressure on my back due to wearing my backpack.While sitting i focus on the sitting feeling or when lying on my bed i try to focus on the feeling of my body which is resting against the bed.Right now as i am typing i am feeling my hands resting on my table while pressing the keys of my keyboards.Whenever i grab something i notice the difference of me holding the item and the strenght needed by my side in order to hold it from falling to the ground compared to the feeling of being emptyhanded.I sit with my legs crossed feeling the weight and the leg resting on top of the other leg.Let me know if i am doing this wrong and if i got the whole concept wrong.

----------


## Hukif

Thank you Sageous!

Aaaah, if you tried ADA before ofc it will be easier.
Quite truthfully, I made gravity RC as lazy-friendly as possible since I'm a lazy person.
When I'm drifting off will just get back on track, although now it is generally on the back of my mind and so it doesn't matters that much for me.
Sounds like you are doing pretty good actually, just remember that from all of those one will be far easier to perform than the last, thus I recommend to search for which bodypart is the easiest and then to incorporate it to be your main gravity RC section, so as to make it simpler than it is.

----------


## tasinios

> Thank you Sageous!
> 
> Aaaah, if you tried ADA before ofc it will be easier.
> Quite truthfully, I made gravity RC as lazy-friendly as possible since I'm a lazy person.
> When I'm drifting off will just get back on track, although now it is generally on the back of my mind and so it doesn't matters that much for me.
> Sounds like you are doing pretty good actually, just remember that from all of those one will be far easier to perform than the last, thus I recommend to search for which bodypart is the easiest and then to incorporate it to be your main gravity RC section, so as to make it simpler than it is.



That will have to be me legs.Thank you very much.I will make sure to make a thread if i have results.

----------


## tasinios

I can say that today i woke up with 0 recall...not sure if it is due to this RC or to an antibiotic treatment i am on right now.Hukif which body part did you use or still use when learning this technique?

----------


## Hukif

What I use is whatever is availible at the time rrally althiugh for a qhile used mostly my legs

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i will try it too. i wanted to boost my critical stateawareness either way so i will combine it with my awareness of gravity. i will focus on my hands. whenever i have something in it i think about the weight of the item and compare it to the other hand. at the moment i just try to notice the differences in weights with different objects. and have more the thought "aha" than "ah this is regular weight". after some week(s) noticing i will get a feeling for the weight of different objects and then i can start compare dream to waking weight? plus then i should also start to notice it during dreams (even if in a objective and not comparative way?). most of the time one is doing something with his hands so it should be enough dont you think? or do i really need to monitor the weight of my arms all the time even if there is nothing in it? when i am moving around i try to feel the weight on my feet or on my back but overall i try to focus on my hands/arms.

tonight i had 3 LD. just got lucid without any reality check. not due gravity but i started 3 days ago to heighten my awareness again. maybe it fruits. and this time i feel pretty relaxed having at least lucid dreaming and critical stateawareness most of the time in the back of my head. will see how it develops.

----------


## DannyCool

I am taking myself too seriously but after reading the last post I know that it is all a dream so my awareness is ready for lucids tonight. Checking in with this thread and my journal is important for me to remember to do the gravity RC. On my second day of it.

----------


## Hukif

Well, for me it was hard to compare them since I had no lucids to compare it to, but the whole point is to start comparing as soon as you notice weight in any way in a dream, basically you create awareness of the body, if the body is normal weight it = waking life, if it is abnormal weight = a dream.

Monitoring it all day long is a bit complicated at the start, but I woulld say yes, even when there is nothing in your hands I would check this, because sometimes in dreams we don't even have a body and so, if you are lacking a body the RC will be still there and help regardless of the situation.

----------


## DannyCool

::-P: Would this be a good excuse to eat more in order to get more gravity? ::-P:

----------


## Patience108

Hi Hukif  :smiley:  I am so happy to see you here with your very own awesome thing! H you helped me alot to hone in and appreciate what my own most natural RC could be and I am still working on it but it's not stressfull since I relaxed into " knowing" whatever it is - it's natural to me - you helped me wth that.Hard to explain but I am working on it ...it's mostly todo with checking in with myself very regularly and questioning but particularly todo with feeling my body and what it's feeling/doing - lucids are good and I am still perfecting so more are to come! 

I will keep an eye on this thread coz it's good!

----------


## Habba

The thing with this RC is that it's not your typical RC. Your not going to see results quickly, could be months as Hukif has mentioned, but that's the amount of time with any RC really.

I have been thinking about trying it, but I've decided not too because in my opinion I don't think it is suited for beginners but I maybe wrong, everyone is different so some may pick it up quick. As a beginner myself, I would be lost if I werent seeing progress after a couple of months which would leave me in a very difficult situation, but that's me.


Having a deep think about this, maybe it's suited for those who have experience in having lucid dreams and maybe have free time on there hands.

I like the RC itself though, very original Hukif!

----------


## Habba

> Would this be a good excuse to eat more in order to get more gravity?



Lol, you could put all your weight on a certain body part to make it easier to recognise

----------


## DannyCool

I am finding that I have different gravity on a chair than when I am walking then when I am lifting something also my hands seem to pick up gravity when a lay them on things.

----------


## Hukif

> Would this be a good excuse to eat more in order to get more gravity?



Ofc! That is abnormal gravity yeah, totally for science purposes.





> Hi Hukif  I am so happy to see you here with your very own awesome thing! H you helped me alot to hone in and appreciate what my own most natural RC could be and I am still working on it but it's not stressfull since I relaxed into " knowing" whatever it is - it's natural to me - you helped me wth that.Hard to explain but I am working on it ...it's mostly todo with checking in with myself very regularly and questioning but particularly todo with feeling my body and what it's feeling/doing - lucids are good and I am still perfecting so more are to come! 
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread coz it's good!



Thanks patience! I'm glad that I got to help you, keep up the good work and I know you will only keep improving!





> The thing with this RC is that it's not your typical RC. Your not going to see results quickly, could be months as Hukif has mentioned, but that's the amount of time with any RC really.
> 
> I have been thinking about trying it, but I've decided not too because in my opinion I don't think it is suited for beginners but I maybe wrong, everyone is different so some may pick it up quick. As a beginner myself, I would be lost if I werent seeing progress after a couple of months which would leave me in a very difficult situation, but that's me.
> 
> 
> Having a deep think about this, maybe it's suited for those who have experience in having lucid dreams and maybe have free time on there hands.
> 
> I like the RC itself though, very original Hukif!



Quite frankly, that is the main reason why I say it is a difficult RC. I mean, I was frustrated with it and first started it in 2003, so yeah.





> I am finding that I have different gravity on a chair than when I am walking then when I am lifting something also my hands seem to pick up gravity when a lay them on things.



Yep, mostly because your weight is placed differently in all of these positions. This is the interesting part of gravity RC.

----------


## DannyCool

When I jog the gravity is heavy. It is especially heavy going up a hill. These physical acts require effort that works with gravity. Each time I land on the ground I feel the gravity and then I have to push up out of it to keep going. Gravity, energy and physical strength must be linked. This maybe because I have no control over the elements and my control is limited to my body only?

----------


## TravisE

This is an interesting idea. One of my long-term goals has been to gradually develop a fairly continuous sense of self-awareness as close to 24/7 as possible, throughout the day and night, though this currently doesn't necessarily mean a continuous RC (though I do RCs fairly frequently). If I understand the basic concept correctly, maybe it wouldn't be too hard to incorporate into my routine, simply doing it along with my usual trying to keep my general focus on my existence (self-awareness).

It's essentially about just learning to pay attention to and become familiar with how the body physically feels, correct? I guess it needn't be limited to gravity, but just generally paying attention to all the general sensations and learning to always be on the watch for inconsistencies.

----------


## Hukif

> When I jog the gravity is heavy. It is especially heavy going up a hill. These physical acts require effort that works with gravity. Each time I land on the ground I feel the gravity and then I have to push up out of it to keep going. Gravity, energy and physical strength must be linked. This maybe because I have no control over the elements and my control is limited to my body only?



It is not that you have limited control of your body, but rather that you are starting to control your "body". Remember that in a dream, the whole dream is your body no just the physical manifestation of it, so while it seems the physical part of it is limited, think that your body as a whole is not.





> This is an interesting idea. One of my long-term goals has been to gradually develop a fairly continuous sense of self-awareness as close to 24/7 as possible, throughout the day and night, though this currently doesn't necessarily mean a continuous RC (though I do RCs fairly frequently). If I understand the basic concept correctly, maybe it wouldn't be too hard to incorporate into my routine, simply doing it along with my usual trying to keep my general focus on my existence (self-awareness).
> 
> It's essentially about just learning to pay attention to and become familiar with how the body physically feels, correct? I guess it needn't be limited to gravity, but just generally paying attention to all the general sensations and learning to always be on the watch for inconsistencies.



Actually, I always tell people to find their "Natural" RC, something that works for their own dream world. Gravity works for me, but who dreams in the same way as other people do? So no reason to actually bother about this and just try the most natural thing for everytone. But yep, gravity RC is an excersice of self/awareness and mindfulness, to some degree.

----------


## Habba

> It's essentially about just learning to pay attention to and become familiar with how the body physically feels, correct? I guess it needn't be limited to gravity, but just generally paying attention to all the general sensations and learning to always be on the watch for inconsistencies.



I think focusing on multiple sensations could be quite exhausting, well most ADA stuff is. That's why I like the gravity RC, because you only have to focus on one thing.

----------


## Azul

I concur here  ::D:  

It really would be nice to see others produce some results with this technique, quite honestly it is a mother to practice it I cannot emphasize how awesomely it will pay off.

----------


## tasinios

I have made a thread in which i am posting my progress with this technique.I will be updating as soon as i am having some results.You can check it out.Actually i did this because i read one of your posts in an older thread.You mentioned back in that post that you wuould like to conduct an experiment with hukif and see peoples results with his techniqie.

----------


## TravisE

> Actually, I always tell people to find their "Natural" RC, something that works for their own dream world. Gravity works for me, but who dreams in the same way as other people do? So no reason to actually bother about this and just try the most natural thing for everytone. But yep, gravity RC is an excersice of self/awareness and mindfulness, to some degree.



That makes sense. There are a number of common themes and deviations from waking life in my own dreams that I should be fairly familiar with by now. It's just a matter of remembering to choose any of those and watch out for them, I think.

----------


## Carbon

Hey,

I have decided to commit to this technique, gravity RC. I just have a few questions :

1- Do you also do this technique in bed? It kind of reminds me of SSILD, and I think it could be effective.

2- For me, I can feel the gravity of my whole body by noticing the pressure under my feet, while standing or walking. Is this a good practice? In other words, in dreams you don't feel that pressure, right? Can I rely solely on this to have lucid dreams?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Habba

> Hey,
> 
> I have decided to commit to this technique, gravity RC. I just have a few questions :
> 
> 1- Do you also do this technique in bed? It kind of reminds me of SSILD, and I think it could be effective.
> 
> 2- For me, I can feel the gravity of my whole body by noticing the pressure under my feet, while standing or walking. Is this a good practice? In other words, in dreams you don't feel that pressure, right? Can I rely solely on this to have lucid dreams?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



He does it all day.

I think mixing it with something else may alter your chance of becoming lucid in the future.il Im only assuming though. You can do your whole body, some beginners start of one with body part.

So, gravity is completely different in dreams, right? So when we learn this RC we are able to learn the different between which one is waking and which one is not.

I think it's all about conditioning the mind.

----------


## Hukif

> Hey,
> 
> I have decided to commit to this technique, gravity RC. I just have a few questions :
> 
> 1- Do you also do this technique in bed? It kind of reminds me of SSILD, and I think it could be effective.
> 
> 2- For me, I can feel the gravity of my whole body by noticing the pressure under my feet, while standing or walking. Is this a good practice? In other words, in dreams you don't feel that pressure, right? Can I rely solely on this to have lucid dreams?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



yay!

1.- I do this technique all day long, including during the night and also when I wake up between each dream.

2.- I rely solely on this, don't know about others but at least 4 people have used it to get nightly lucids. Remember that everyones dreams are different.

----------


## Azul

> I have made a thread in which i am posting my progress with this technique.I will be updating as soon as i am having some results.You can check it out.Actually i did this because i read one of your posts in an older thread.You mentioned back in that post that you would like to conduct an experiment with Hukif and see peoples results with his technique.



It really would be cool to see others practice it because as Hukif stated everyone's dreams and results will be different so it would be interesting. 

Not only that but we can keep each other motivated as well because at times you'll want to say screw it lol.

I remember my first gravity LD, makes me smile to this day still!

----------


## Carbon

Hey again,

Thanks for the answers.

Just one more thing:

I am focusing on my weight about 1/4 of the time to start with. What I do is simply become aware of the feeling of gravity, and that's all. 

I'm wondering if I have to think: 'hmm, this feels normal, so I'm probably awake', because I have read somewhere else (Azul I think) that using logic won't work. I'm not sure this what he was taking about though. 

And if I do have to judge whether the gravity feels normal or weird, how often should I do that?

Thanks!

----------


## Azul

> Hey again,
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Just one more thing:
> 
> I am focusing on my weight about 1/4 of the time to start with. What I do is simply become aware of the feeling of gravity, and that's all. 
> 
> I'm wondering if I have to think: 'hmm, this feels normal, so I'm probably awake', because I have read somewhere else (Azul I think) that using logic won't work. I'm not sure this what he was taking about though. 
> ...



Hey Carbon,

To clear the confusion, thinking if gravity feels normal is ok but I would say later on after you've become more used to doing the RC. The reason I say this is because right now you're really just training your mind to become acquainted with the feeling of gravity in waking life. Don't get caught up in the mindset of thinking whether you're doing it right or wrong, just let it be.

And yes, DO NOT use logic. For example, saying you're eating food and you think "well since gravity is light right now then in a dream it would be heavy." Not exactly the case because like Hukif said, gravity in dreams is really weird lol.

So I encourage to practice lightly for now so you don't overwhelm yourself, stay consistent and you'll soon understand what Hukif and I are talking about because it will be different for you as opposed to us.

----------


## Carbon

> Hey Carbon,
> 
> To clear the confusion, thinking if gravity feels normal is ok but I would say later on after you've become more used to doing the RC. The reason I say this is because right now you're really just training your mind to become acquainted with the feeling of gravity in waking life. Don't get caught up in the mindset of thinking whether you're doing it right or wrong, just let it be.
> 
> And yes, DO NOT use logic. For example, saying you're eating food and you think "well since gravity is light right now then in a dream it would be heavy." Not exactly the case because like Hukif said, gravity in dreams is really weird lol.
> 
> So I encourage to practice lightly for now so you don't overwhelm yourself, stay consistent and you'll soon understand what Hukif and I are talking about because it will be different for you as opposed to us.



Thanks a lot Azul! 
It makes much more sense now  ::goodjob2:: 

By the way, can I monitor my weekly progress here, or do you want me to make another thread as others have done?

----------


## Azul

Glad to have helped.

I'm not going to hijack Hukif's thread but IMO I would suggest starting your own thread to keep track of your progress then again you could start it here but that's up to Hukif.

----------


## Oneirin

I read this guide as well as Azul's yesterday and wanted to say thanks to both of you. I practiced a bit throughout the day yesterday feeling the effect of gravity on my body as whole unit, and paying attention to orientation to gravity simultaneously.
What I noticed was that after a WBTB I was all of a suddenly aware I was dreaming at the start of a scene while levitating ~40 ft.
I was wondering if this is a common occurrence with gravity practice. Usually I levitate afterward, but I believe this was a first for me.

----------


## Azul

> I read this guide as well as Azul's yesterday and wanted to say thanks to both of you. I practiced a bit throughout the day yesterday feeling the effect of gravity on my body as whole unit, and paying attention to orientation to gravity simultaneously.
> What I noticed was that after a WBTB I was all of a suddenly aware I was dreaming at the start of a scene while levitating ~40 ft.
> I was wondering if this is a common occurrence with gravity practice. Usually I levitate afterward, but I believe this was a first for me.



Actually Oneirin, I want to say it COULD be because when I started getting my lucids from it I was tempted to do the Gravity RC by levitating.

Then again I'm always flying in my dreams lol.

----------


## Patience108

Hukif ~ over on tasinios's gravity RC thread you touched on something I found intriguing ...something about watching your communication's gravity as well as the usual bodily gravity we tend to think of first when we think of gravity - can you elaborate on that some more and any other not so obvious ways of checking out the gravity you personally bring into your 24/7 RC  ::thanks::

----------


## Patience108

> I concur here  
> 
> It really would be nice to see others produce some results with this technique, quite honestly it is a mother to practice it I cannot emphasize how awesomely it will pay off.



Hi Azul ~ can you say some more about how it is a mother of a practice for you - like - can you spell it out what's going on for you 24/7 as you are practicing it - for example what questions you are asking yourself or what mindset you are developing and focusing on moment by moment  ::thanks:: 

I know your focusing on gravity - but can you spell it out all the ways you bring it into your day and night - cheers

----------


## Azul

> Hi Azul ~ can you say some more about how it is a mother of a practice for you - like - can you spell it out what's going on for you 24/7 as you are practicing it - for example what questions you are asking yourself or what mindset you are developing and focusing on moment by moment 
> 
> I know your focusing on gravity - but can you spell it out all the ways you bring it into your day and night - cheers



Hey Patience, what I meant by it being a mother to practice was that in the first couple of weeks of training it became very difficult at times. Mainly because I didn't know whether I was doing right or wrong majority of the time and not only that I was trying to do it Hukif's way. 

So after a while I decided to find a way that would better suit me, and I did. I thought to myself, it only makes sense to follow up with a body part that you use the most throughout the day. So for me it was the hands and that's what I started focusing on regardless of what I was doing with the exception of walking I did focus on the legs at that point. 

Now since I only focus on my hands, that's not to say that when I'm dreaming that I'll only become lucid if gravity is weird in my hands because I have gravity induced dreams from a number of things. Like I could be walking and become lucid, or riding a bike, etc.

Guys what you're doing here is creating a FOCUS POINT in waking life so it makes it a LOT easier to keep up the RC, not unless you're hardcore like Hukif lol. What you're doing is building up the general awareness of gravity in waking life and bringing it into your dreams. 

I encourage you to find something that you use throughout the day and let that be a focus point for you gravity rc and it will evolve from there.

----------


## Habba

> Hey Patience, what I meant by it being a mother to practice was that in the first couple of weeks of training it became very difficult at times. Mainly because I didn't know whether I was doing right or wrong majority of the time and not only that I was trying to do it Hukif's way. 
> 
> So after a while I decided to find a way that would better suit me, and I did. I thought to myself, it only makes sense to follow up with a body part that you use the most throughout the day. So for me it was the hands and that's what I started focusing on regardless of what I was doing with the exception of walking I did focus on the legs at that point. 
> 
> Now since I only focus on my hands, that's not to say that when I'm dreaming that I'll only become lucid if gravity is weird in my hands because I have gravity induced dreams from a number of things. Like I could be walking and become lucid, or riding a bike, etc.
> 
> Guys what you're doing here is creating a FOCUS POINT in waking life so it makes it a LOT easier to keep up the RC, not unless you're hardcore like Hukif lol. What you're doing is building up the general awareness of gravity in waking life and bringing it into your dreams. 
> 
> I encourage you to find something that you use throughout the day and let that be a focus point for you gravity rc and it will evolve from there.



How effective is this RC? Can it really produce daily lds?

Well, I'm going to give this a try for a whole month, my focus id on my ankle/foot.

Will post daily updates in mt DJ - how I'm finding it, can i manage it all day or not

Also, shall I stop doing normal rcs?

----------


## tasinios

> How effective is this RC? Can it really produce daily lds?
> 
> Well, I'm going to give this a try for a whole month, my focus id on my ankle/foot.
> 
> Will post daily updates in mt DJ - how I'm finding it, can i manage it all day or not
> 
> Also, shall I stop doing normal rcs?



Well hukif is getting daily lds from it as far as i am concerned.Have to warn you though...it is discouraging and you must be patient.I am on day 21 no lucid results yet....it is easier to practise it though...I still forget to do it when i am doing stuff with other people.Working on that one.Also my recall is not yet augmented at all...right now i am waking up with no dreams and it annoys me as hell...

----------


## Habba

> Well hukif is getting daily lds from it as far as i am concerned.Have to warn you though...it is discouraging and you must be patient.I am on day 21 no lucid results yet....it is easier to practise it though...I still forget to do it when i am doing stuff with other people.Working on that one.Also my recall is not yet augmented at all...right now i am waking up with no dreams and it annoys me as hell...



The RC is easier than I thought, I find it easy to focus on the weight of my leg/ankle/foot while doing other things, it's like the feeling is in the "back of my mind" while doing things.

On the negative side though, I hate the feeling of heaviness! It irritates me, but it'll be worth it. I experience the heaviness alot in meditation... my strongest sense is feelngs so I think it will more easier for me to focus on!

I hardly forget to do things which I'm interested in, whatever it Is, so memory won't be a problem.

----------


## tasinios

I think it is good to have the feeling of heaviness because it may not be there in an LD.About the meditation thing you mentioned.I have been thinking about this for a while.During meditation myvhead gets light and my body feels heavy.I thought that i could meditate focusing on my body and get to know my body weight better.I think this can help a ton with this practise.

----------


## DannyCool

> I think it is good to have the feeling of heaviness because it may not be there in an LD.About the meditation thing you mentioned.I have been thinking about this for a while.During meditation myvhead gets light and my body feels heavy.I thought that i could meditate focusing on my body and get to know my body weight better.I think this can help a ton with this practise.



Yes! It is the feeling of the weight of my body I am getting familiar with. In dreams I just seem to drift along it is way different. This will trigger a reality check in the dream. I have just presumed the weight of my body and gravity is normal and so got use to it. The great thing about gravity is that it is there all the time during the day. That is a unique thing about it. When it is not there we should know immediately that we are asleep.

----------


## Azul

Sounds like you guys are starting to get the hang of it. We can talk about it in theory all day but I strongly encourage you all to apply it in practice too!

----------


## FryingMan

> yay!
> 
> 1.- I do this technique all day long, including during the night and also when I wake up between each dream.
> 
> 2.- I rely solely on this, don't know about others but at least 4 people have used it to get nightly lucids. Remember that everyones dreams are different.



So happy to see you back and posting on the forums, Hukif!

I think #1 is the key.  It's not (for everyone at least) so much the gravity, as it is the continuous focus and the activation of an "observer mode" that is always evaluating one particular aspect of your present experience.    For about 3 months, 2 years ago, I tried ADA/RC - location: being aware of where I was, and whether or not it was a waking location.   I did this because I noticed that I tended to be thinking about and noticing my surroundings a lot in dreams, and that with only a few exceptions all my dreams took place in non-waking locations.   I had some success with it, but discontinued it in favor of general mindfulness.   Location is pretty tricky because it is not a physical sensation, it requires some thinking to evaluate and so may not be ideal for ADA/RC.   Interestingly enough, during that time I had several cases of becoming aware of gravity (feeling "too light" mostly) in a non-lucid dream.    I did have several lucids where I noticed either that I wasn't currently where I had just been before, or that a particular pathway had suddenly become closed.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, Hukif, by the time you began your ADA/RC-gravity you had already been working very hard for many years to get lucid, and had dreams so vivid they were indistinguishable from waking life otherwise, is that right?   I imagine your general awareness built up in those years of practice became extremely high.

So for those working on this technique, don't give up!   The more you become tuned in to your experiences, paying attention to them, the more lucid you will become in both waking and dreaming life.

----------


## Habba

Been at it all day, the feeling of heaviness is really annoying me! Damn

----------


## Carbon

Hey! 

I've been at it for close to 2 weeks, and had a small idea that maybe could speed up the process and give results quicker. 

So how about using WBTB where you're completely focused on your weight, and then MILD where you use as a mantra something like: "Gravity feels weird, because this is a dream" or "I am aware of my weight"?

Just a thought. I'd like to know what you think.

----------


## Habba

> Hey! 
> 
> I've been at it for close to 2 weeks, and had a small idea that maybe could speed up the process and give results quicker. 
> 
> So how about using WBTB where you're completely focused on your weight, and then MILD where you use as a mantra something like: "Gravity feels weird, because this is a dream" or "I am aware of my weight"?
> 
> Just a thought. I'd like to know what you think.



This seems to be abit similar to SSILD, not the RC but the way you present it. In SSILD, you focus on each of your sense right? So you can try this.

-focus on your weight for 5 seconds approximately 4-6 times.
-focus on your weight for a longer period, example like 3-4 times until you feel like your dropping off to sleep. It makes sense to me, you are focusing on your body weight quite close to sleep, so you should likely be more aware of your body weight in the dream = feels different = lucidity.

I'm not going to try this though, because this is an all day thing, and I find adding stuff may loose the full effectivness.

----------


## Hukif

> So happy to see you back and posting on the forums, Hukif!
> 
> I think #1 is the key.  It's not (for everyone at least) so much the gravity, as it is the continuous focus and the activation of an "observer mode" that is always evaluating one particular aspect of your present experience.    For about 3 months, 2 years ago, I tried ADA/RC - location: being aware of where I was, and whether or not it was a waking location.   I did this because I noticed that I tended to be thinking about and noticing my surroundings a lot in dreams, and that with only a few exceptions all my dreams took place in non-waking locations.   I had some success with it, but discontinued it in favor of general mindfulness.   Location is pretty tricky because it is not a physical sensation, it requires some thinking to evaluate and so may not be ideal for ADA/RC.   Interestingly enough, during that time I had several cases of becoming aware of gravity (feeling "too light" mostly) in a non-lucid dream.    I did have several lucids where I noticed either that I wasn't currently where I had just been before, or that a particular pathway had suddenly become closed.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, Hukif, by the time you began your ADA/RC-gravity you had already been working very hard for many years to get lucid, and had dreams so vivid they were indistinguishable from waking life otherwise, is that right?   I imagine your general awareness built up in those years of practice became extremely high.
> 
> So for those working on this technique, don't give up!   The more you become tuned in to your experiences, paying attention to them, the more lucid you will become in both waking and dreaming life.



Yo! Glad to come back too, and get back on my dreaming journey cause truth to be told, was slacking off a lot.

And yep, before starting this RC, I had been working hard to get lucid for 8 years, but silly waking-life like dreams made it near impossible for me to get lucid for the longest time.

----------


## Ajanime22

Idk if this is everyone, but, when you are focused on feeling gravity, how do you retain attention on the action that you're doing?

Can't you only focus on one thing at a time?

How is it possible to be mindful of gravity while still focusing on what you're actually doing at the same time?

I'm seeming to have problems doing this.

----------


## Habba

> Idk if this is everyone, but, when you are focused on feeling gravity, how do you retain attention on the action that you're doing?
> 
> Can't you only focus on one thing at a time?
> 
> How is it possible to be mindful of gravity while still focusing on what you're actually doing at the same time?
> 
> I'm seeming to have problems doing this.



I'm sure Hukif can give you a good answer on this.

For me though, I may approach it a different way than OP does. I kind of make the feelings of my leg so heavy that the feeling is noticeable while doing something else.

----------


## Ajanime22

> I'm sure Hukif can give you a good answer on this.
> 
> For me though, I may approach it a different way than OP does. I kind of make the feelings of my leg so heavy that the feeling is noticeable while doing something else.



Thanks, Habba! I do this at night before I go to sleep. But, I never thought to do this in the day. I'm doing this starting now and will see how it works out.

----------


## Habba

> Thanks, Habba! I do this at night before I go to sleep. But, I never thought to do this in the day. I'm doing this starting now and will see how it works out.



I would say just do what suits/works for you, but if you practice it as hukif has explained it will lead into you adding little twists to suit your needs.

----------


## Hukif

You can focus on several things at a time, just that it is difficult to do so conciously.

The whole point of the RC is to make it natural, so that eventually you will be able to do it effortlessly, just like breathing. You do it all day long, but rarely pay attention to your breathing pattern, right? Something like that, but yes trying to make it feel augmented is a good way to begin.

----------


## Habba

The worrying thing about this is that i don't know if I'm doing it right or not...

----------


## Azul

> The worrying thing about this is that i don't know if I'm doing it right or not...



That feeling is going to happen until you start to get the hang of it, I was in the same situation when I first started.

----------


## Oneirin

> That feeling is going to happen until you start to get the hang of it, I was in the same situation when I first started.



Haha I think I'm starting to figure this one out. I'm curious if focusing on the effect of gravity through my body's own center of gravity would be sufficient (This is just the way it seems to work for me intuitively). Granted I've only  tried it one day before, I'm curious to give it a go and see how it influences my dreams over time.

----------


## Hukif

Well, one of the most important parts of this RC is that you become your own "RC", that the awareness that you build within yourself becomes the key to learn about your own two worlds, the dreaming one and the waking one and then use that knowledge at ones favour to become lucid.

That is why generally, one will feel as if things are done wrongly, because it is a new "system" to be ingrained within ones self.

----------


## Habba

> Well, one of the most important parts of this RC is that you become your own "RC", that the awareness that you build within yourself becomes the key to learn about your own two worlds, the dreaming one and the waking one and then use that knowledge at ones favour to become lucid.
> 
> That is why generally, one will feel as if things are done wrongly, because it is a new "system" to be ingrained within ones self.



Still at the Gravity RC, does this somehow increase dream recall because my recall has shot up, dreams feel so long and vivid.

----------


## FryingMan

> Still at the Gravity RC, does this somehow increase dream recall because my recall has shot up, dreams feel so long and vivid.



Any sort of behavior change where you start paying attention to your experiences should also boost your recall, because at the heart of remembering an experience is paying attention to it.

----------


## tasinios

Dunno....Habba, i am practising this for like a month now and my recall has not improved at all.Don't know why.Hukif mentioned it should augment.But mine is terrible right now.I have lost contact with my dreams.When my recall was better it felt like something Dolphin said in a thread.He said being more conscious in your dreams while they are happening.Now that i have lost contact with my dreams when i remember bits and pieces they feel dull and boring.When my recall was high it felt like the dreams were really happening.It was more like living the moment/dream back then.I am still practising the gravity RC hoping i will get results with recall and mainly lucidity.

----------


## FryingMan

It's important to get that dream connection / dream awareness back.  Without it there's not much of a chance of lucidity.   Make a habit of paying attention to your experiences and recalling them later, and over time, both waking and dreaming experiences will become richer.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I am traveling for good 2 weeks now and have a lot of time with me and without the distractions of electronics and stuff and I try to stay aware of the gravity as much as possible. It's getting a little easier with time. I remember it a lot more often just like that. I started with hands/arms but now expanding to the whole body when lying or sitting. I mix my awareness with a mantra too. Every time my awareness comes up I tell myself "I am aware of the weight of my arms/body and notice I am dreaming" when I have  time I feel it and repeat it for some minutes. Every time I wake up during the night I try to anchor my awareness to the weight of my arms and fall asleep with same mantra. Since I don't journal my dreams are the moment my recall is not that good but I got several lucids the last days. In the last 4 days I had between 1 and 3 lucids each night. A week ago I had 6 lucids in one night... That was incredible, I had the feeling every dream got lucid at some point! 
In one dream I can remember to notice the gravity shortly but without questioning it. But overall no change in noticing more gravity in my dreams or getting lucid from it. But my overall awareness is rising I think. All last lucids I just get lucid and know I am dreaming without much of a surprise or questioning. 

After all I am still motivated to keep up to stay with the gravity rc and see if I might get gravity related progress soon. :-)

----------


## Ajanime22

> I am traveling for good 2 weeks now and have a lot of time with me and without the distractions of electronics and stuff and I try to stay aware of the gravity as much as possible. It's getting a little easier with time. I remember it a lot more often just like that. I started with hands/arms but now expanding to the whole body when lying or sitting. I mix my awareness with a mantra too. Every time my awareness comes up I tell myself "I am aware of the weight of my arms/body and notice I am dreaming" when I have  time I feel it and repeat it for some minutes. Every time I wake up during the night I try to anchor my awareness to the weight of my arms and fall asleep with same mantra. Since I don't journal my dreams are the moment my recall is not that good but I got several lucids the last days. In the last 4 days I had between 1 and 3 lucids each night. A week ago I had 6 lucids in one night... That was incredible, I had the feeling every dream got lucid at some point! 
> In one dream I can remember to notice the gravity shortly but without questioning it. But overall no change in noticing more gravity in my dreams or getting lucid from it. But my overall awareness is rising I think. All last lucids I just get lucid and know I am dreaming without much of a surprise or questioning. 
> 
> After all I am still motivated to keep up to stay with the gravity rc and see if I might get gravity related progress soon. :-)



How? How does one get to the point where they become lucid without even trying? I've been trying to stay aware of what I'm doing for like 5 months now and still have no lucid dream. What are you doing right that I'm doing terribly wrong?

I just don't get it.

----------


## Habba

> How? How does one get to the point where they become lucid without even trying? I've been trying to stay aware of what I'm doing for like 5 months now and still have no lucid dream. What are you doing right that I'm doing terribly wrong?
> 
> I just don't get it.



I have never had a Lucid Dream man but honestly man, forget how long it's going to take, enjoy each and every moment off it. Time varies from person to person. Do you feel stressed about your current practice? Then change it because it's only going to see you back. Find something that is fun that you can work with. There has to be atleast some effort to induce lucid dreams, look at Hukif, his rc has become second nature to him so for him it requires little effort because he is use to it. One thing I've learnt is that you need to enjoy your non lucids, they are just as fun and interesting.

Keep going man!

Been practising this for RC for 10 days now, been trying to do it all day, it's getting alot easier. Right now, I feel like I'm in the moment, my thoughts seems a lot clearer, not sure if this an effect of the RC

----------


## Hukif

Absolutely right Habba, there is not much of a point to the whole journey and while it might sound a bit silly or difficult, one can learn to enjoy every little bit of the journey, making it all the better when it gives some fruits, right?

----------


## FryingMan

Enjoying the entire process is very important!     Lucid dreaming is a journey, not a destination!    Speaking of Hukif, don't forget he spent *8 years* working really hard on inducing his first LD.   And he did it while young and stayed interested in and connected with his dreaming the whole time.   So he has the benefits of a very long period of consistent effort.    If you see no progress in dream recall or qualities in dreams, then perhaps it's time to look to your practice and your lifestyle to look for possible adjustments.

LDing is not just awareness, it is also reflection, memory, expectation, intention, timing, being well-rested and not stressed/anxious, etc.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> How? How does one get to the point where they become lucid without even trying? I've been trying to stay aware of what I'm doing for like 5 months now and still have no lucid dream. What are you doing right that I'm doing terribly wrong?
> 
> I just don't get it.



I am not just getting lucid without trying. I just don't have an dream journal and I see the consequences in My bad recall. I do Actually try to get lucid a lot. I try as hard as I can actually without burning myself out. And I do this for about a year very constantly. Therefore I have learned a little about myself and how to induce lucids for me. I still am far away to have them daily without much effort! The nights I get "lucky" just get a little more every passing month  :;-):  plus my awareness is not that high with most of them but I will work on that when I am back from my trip and journal again.

----------


## Ajanime22

Don't get me wrong. I do enjoy my non-lucid dreams and my recall is really increasing (to a point where I remember 2-4 dreams before my first wbtb and all of them are actually pretty vivid and enjoyable). It's just that I would _really_ like to explore them. I feel like my dreams would be infinitely more fun if I'm lucid in them as opposed to not being lucid in them.

I've been feeling gravity for quite a while and I even noticed how weird it felt in one of my dreams as I was walking. But, even then, I didn't become lucid. I'm just not really sure how to get the thought of "this being a dream" into my actually dreams.

----------


## Hukif

I have to ask Ajanime, how exactly are you using gravity RC, what do you think when using it actively? What is your thought process while using the gravity RC?

----------


## Ajanime22

> I have to ask Ajanime, how exactly are you using gravity RC, what do you think when using it actively? What is your thought process while using the gravity RC?



"using it actively"? I read in a thread in which either you or Azul said that it's supposed to be passive. Instead of typical RCs that usually interrupt your daily flow and whatever task you were doing, you can do the gravity RC while still going about your regular tasks.

I just feel gravity and I try to tell myself that when it feels weird, I know I'm dreaming.

How is it supposed to work?

----------


## Habba

> Second would be How does it feel like to be heavy or light? I think everyone has experienced the event of being unable to move in a dream or having a hard time running/fighting, that is one example of how it feels like to feel heavy; the body becomes like lead and it cant move properly. To feel light is the opposite, and much trickier. People dont question when they are having an easy time doing something, because it is easy. When light it is like being floating in between tasks so they go by without a care in the world.



Thought I would re-read this just to re-assure me on some things.

Had a dream last night where I was running but it felt like I wasn't, I was getting closer to my destination but at the same time it felt as if I wasn't even moving.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there,
wanted to report back. i am still on it! now for about 6 weeks. here and there i might have miss a day or two but overall i am on it. 

the way i do it now: keep track of gravity in arms for most of the time. i try to notice the different weight of different things in my hands. when i have nothing in my hands i may switch to be aware of my weight when i am sitting or when i am moving i notice the weight of my body on my feet. 

nevertheless i still sometimes do some regular RC. like counting my fingers or beeing aware of a digital time more often to see if it changes.
-> did you do this too? or would you recommend to FULLy concentrate on gravity itself without backing it up by an ordinary RC?

i also often (not always) say in my head (a mantra if you like?): i feel my weight/i feel the weight of my arms (or whatever part). i notice that i am dreaming.
->sometimes i feel that it focuses my concentration for some time. sometimes i think i am more focused on the mantra itsell and my breath that i am less aware of the gravity itself...

did you have an inner monologue while practicing? or do you "shut up" and just go with you inner eye and awareness to the bodypart?

lets say my recall is not that good at all at the moment. in theory: do you think even with not that good recall but still good awareness during day and intention setting -> will there be progress and therefore lucids which you are more likely to remember. so even with bad recall would my lucidity rate go up with time nevertheless?


like i see it my commitment to this technique is unbroken. i am lacking for some proper DJing and recall and more awareness of the micro awakenings... i still kind of notice them but fall instananiosuly unconcious and asleep. i need to notice them enough or intent enough to prolong them for atleast some minutes to recall properly and set awareness to gravity before falling asleep again... 
and that i found energy draining for me... but i really want to make some proper progress with ld again!

----------


## MadMonkey

Hey Hukif! I have been inactive for a couple years but I still use your technique and it works great. I hardly ever have to do a nose plug RC to realize I'm dreaming I just sort of know. It only happens occasionally because I haven't been disciplined with my awareness or dream journaling but It shouldn't take long to get back at it.

Your technique even saved me from a night terror one time, something that hardly ever happens to me. I woke up and saw a ghost girl staring right at me completely transparent. It was completely convincing and completely terrifying but because I could tell something was just a bit to floaty about my body I knew it wasn't real and didn't freak the heck out. Instead I got to marvel at the hallucination as she faded away. If I had to plug my nose before I knew it was fake I would have definitely shit my pants!

Anyways, back when I was more active, I did notice an increase in my dream recall after I got good at gravity RC. I also got better awareness while sleeping but not dreaming which makes it easier to transition into a lucid dream!

----------


## tasinios

Been practising this for 50 days so far...still i haven't checked my gravity in a dream...How much do you think it might take for it to transfer to my dreams?

----------


## Hukif

> "using it actively"? I read in a thread in which either you or Azul said that it's supposed to be passive. Instead of typical RCs that usually interrupt your daily flow and whatever task you were doing, you can do the gravity RC while still going about your regular tasks.
> 
> I just feel gravity and I try to tell myself that when it feels weird, I know I'm dreaming.
> 
> How is it supposed to work?



It is an excersice of self awareness. You don't tell yourself anything actually, mostly it is an excersice in which you learn about yourseld and your world. So to speak, one becomes a huge RC in which you learn to "understand" what your real world is like and to "know" which one is and isn't that real world, ie. becoming lucid during unreal worlds such as a dream.





> Thought I would re-read this just to re-assure me on some things.
> 
> Had a dream last night where I was running but it felt like I wasn't, I was getting closer to my destination but at the same time it felt as if I wasn't even moving.



Hmm, was it due to weird scene skips or just weight?





> Hey there,
> wanted to report back. i am still on it! now for about 6 weeks. here and there i might have miss a day or two but overall i am on it. 
> 
> the way i do it now: keep track of gravity in arms for most of the time. i try to notice the different weight of different things in my hands. when i have nothing in my hands i may switch to be aware of my weight when i am sitting or when i am moving i notice the weight of my body on my feet. 
> 
> nevertheless i still sometimes do some regular RC. like counting my fingers or beeing aware of a digital time more often to see if it changes.
> -> did you do this too? or would you recommend to FULLy concentrate on gravity itself without backing it up by an ordinary RC?
> 
> i also often (not always) say in my head (a mantra if you like?): i feel my weight/i feel the weight of my arms (or whatever part). i notice that i am dreaming.
> ...



Answered through PM, but feel like its important to post it here.

Gravity RC is an excersice on awareness, so just as mantras would work on making oneself more aware, it will on gravity. One is supposed to grow understanding and knowledge of their own world by making the best possible use of each technique, in this case the constant checking of gravity and as such, coming to understand the difference between both worlds and getting lucid not only in the dream world, but also in the waking one.





> Hey Hukif! I have been inactive for a couple years but I still use your technique and it works great. I hardly ever have to do a nose plug RC to realize I'm dreaming I just sort of know. It only happens occasionally because I haven't been disciplined with my awareness or dream journaling but It shouldn't take long to get back at it.
> 
> Your technique even saved me from a night terror one time, something that hardly ever happens to me. I woke up and saw a ghost girl staring right at me completely transparent. It was completely convincing and completely terrifying but because I could tell something was just a bit to floaty about my body I knew it wasn't real and didn't freak the heck out. Instead I got to marvel at the hallucination as she faded away. If I had to plug my nose before I knew it was fake I would have definitely shit my pants!
> 
> Anyways, back when I was more active, I did notice an increase in my dream recall after I got good at gravity RC. I also got better awareness while sleeping but not dreaming which makes it easier to transition into a lucid dream!



I've been inactive for a few months, damn work lol
But thank you for the report and am glad it helps you in your lucidity path!





> Been practising this for 50 days so far...still i haven't checked my gravity in a dream...How much do you think it might take for it to transfer to my dreams?



50 days! Have you noticed anything strange at all?

----------


## tasinios

I sent u a PM hukif.

----------


## Stintman

So iv'e tested this out for myself in dream and I can verify it works at least for me. I haven't made it my natural RC yet but I had a DILD last night where I was testing it out by focusing on my gravity. My feet felt like they were in iron boots! I am definately looking into this technique more.

----------


## tasinios

> So iv'e tested this out for myself in dream and I can verify it works at least for me. I haven't made it my natural RC yet but I had a DILD last night where I was testing it out by focusing on my gravity. My feet felt like they were in iron boots! I am definately looking into this technique more.



How much time did it take for you to get results?

----------


## Stintman

> How much time did it take for you to get results?



Like I said I haven't been using it in WL. But In an LD last night I remember for at least the past two LDs iv'e had iv'e experimented. In the first ld I just walked around and felt it eventually. The second LD I felt an immediate heaviness of my legs.

----------


## Hukif

Well thats awesome. Please do share any results you may have stintman.

Always looking forward to more people trying the RC so yeah!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

so i am still on it. i still didnt found out my style completely. when i focus on my arms i feel the inside of them. i somehow feel the heavines of them but more it is a dull feeling in them. i dont know it doesnt matter for the RC and still would work. i often focus when standing or moving on my feet because there i feel the most pressure. but i still feel unsecure if i should completely focus on my arms or my feet or switch between the parts i feel best at the moment. like sometimes when i am sitting relaxed i feel nearly my whole body or atleast the parts that are in contact with the couch or something.

maybe good news: 
i had a lucid in which i randomly did an handstand (daytime residue) and i felt a big difference to the waking experience. it felt like i dont had a lot of power in my leggs and i had problems to push myself into the handstand but when i stand in my hands then i noticed that it felt very light and could stand it without any balanceproblems.

last night i had a nldream where someone did a boulder. he didnt manage to do it. i tried with streetshoes and did the start without a problem. i noticed that it felt very easy and light. 

so i had no dreams where i noticed gravity in a direct way but start to feel indirect impact of it? or would you say that its something different?

----------


## Hukif

I would say you are feeling gravity, not just directly from your own dream body. Lets remember that everythign in a dream (IMO at least) is a part of you, so your body did feel the change in gravity, not just directly in your body avatar.

----------


## tasinios

63 days on this one so far and nothing yet but i may had something and not remember it.For the past week my recall has been slacking.I will try to increase my recall again and see if i have any changes.Gonna give it more time though.When i experience something in real life it appears in my dreams in a day or two.But i have been checking the gravity for at least 70% of my waking life for 63 days and still nothing.

----------


## Hukif

Wait, one day really? Generally that happens when one is already aware of a certain aspect of their waking lifes.

No wonder its taking a toll on your recall, as you are basically rewiring your point of awareness IMO.
Maybe you could integrate gravity into that one life aspect in order to make it work faster?

----------


## tasinios

yes hukif for example i have been thinking of telling my brother in law to give me a haircut because he is a barber.And when i went to bed that day i dreamed about asking him to give me haircut.Any ideas how i can use this to my advantage?

----------


## FryingMan

If you have such reliable incubation, imagine that you're getting lucid in a dream.    Imagine you notice dream-y things, do RCs, and get lucid.

----------


## tasinios

frying i have tried this in the past and it didnt help.The thing i mentioned about experiences and thoughts becoming dreams in 1-2 days happens but not all the time.I don't know what hukif means though?I am already highly aware of something without knowing ? Don't know what you mean but i find it interesting.Explain if you can.

----------


## Hukif

Hmm, well if you don't know what you are being aware of we could find clues in your DJ? Can you make a small list of the stuff that make it onto your dreams quickly? We might get a clue there, in order to make it work faster as rewiring oneself is generally (IMO at least) slowing down ones own progress, because it is not the natural way of our own system.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

hi, so i can back up tasinios. i also noticed that normal day residues needs about one or most of the time two night so show somehow in my dreams. nothing i do on purpose or incubate but just random stuff. for example today i see a wonderful tree with colorful fruits and in the night after tomorrow i may dream of this fruits in an apartement i look around. 
but with Gravity RC its something different imo. here its not just something you saw or felt intensively (or even not intensively) but an awareness exercise that works against your natural habit and therefore wont just like that transit like an impression or a picture but is more of a feeling and thats way harder atleast in my understanding.






> in order to make it work faster as rewiring oneself is generally (IMO at least) slowing down ones own progress, because it is not the natural way of our own system.



can you explain this further or with different words. when i get you right it seems like you dont want to "rewire" oneself because it slows you down? sounds "negative" like something would fit better but here with your RC its exactly what one is doing or not?


*Further success for me:*
tonight for the first time (i can recall  :tongue2: ) i actively noticed gravity on my own avatar. i moved some stairs up and really felt the weight and the force i need to put in to climb them up. unfortunatly it didnt make me lucid because i didnt feel that much of a difference but the thoughts where right i think because i was evaluating the situation (normal = waking; different = dream) after waking i might only say the difference was very little...
after that later that night in a dream i remembered the dream and told my self to notice next time when weight is different.... *facepalm* but there i didnt felt the weight itself...  ::D: 

nevertheless i feel like i finaly see a little progress and atleast SOMETHING is happening. thats a good motivational boost  :smiley:

----------


## tasinios

Ahhh Hukif it happened again.Yesterday a friend said that he was missing something that makes him have fun.I thought ohh he is talking about weed.The last part of my dream was me sitting in my livin room smoking  weed.So i guess it happens when i think of something throuhout the day?Like my thoughts/concerns travel to my dreams?One time i was concerned about my friends findin something out and at the samw night they did (in a dream).So situations and objects i would guess that mostly i think about?

----------


## Hukif

> hi, so i can back up tasinios. i also noticed that normal day residues needs about one or most of the time two night so show somehow in my dreams. nothing i do on purpose or incubate but just random stuff. for example today i see a wonderful tree with colorful fruits and in the night after tomorrow i may dream of this fruits in an apartement i look around. 
> but with Gravity RC its something different imo. here its not just something you saw or felt intensively (or even not intensively) but an awareness exercise that works against your natural habit and therefore wont just like that transit like an impression or a picture but is more of a feeling and thats way harder atleast in my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> can you explain this further or with different words. when i get you right it seems like you dont want to "rewire" oneself because it slows you down? sounds "negative" like something would fit better but here with your RC its exactly what one is doing or not?
> 
> 
> *Further success for me:*
> ...



Sure thing. IMO gravity just like any other awareness/self-awareness excersice is one to learn about ones own waking world.
What I mean by rewritting is simply changing the point of awareness. Most people take note on themselves by nature as a form of awareness despite it being weak, so gravity being centered around oneself would just increase this awareness and learning process.
While if for example, the persons awareness is mostly external (Like in ADA for example) then doing gravity will make it harder as it will rewire the point of awareness from the outside to the inside of ones own mind.

And yay! Progress! For me, after seeing the first tips of progress it started to snowball, first slowly and then very strongly so that is something good.
For Azul the snowball effect was a bit slower, but it didnt' take him that long to start getting more and more lucids.

Tasinos, it seems like your dreams interpret that which happens from without you, rather than something within you much like happened to RelaxAndDream, in his case it was something that caught his attention randomly, while in yours it is something that happens from someone else and then makes it onto your dreams, at least from the last two examples.

We have to think abotu the different kind of awareness and how to use them in our favor, mostly so that we manage it in the most natural way for our own world perseption.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there
short question:

how does your nighttimeroutine looks like? when falling asleep or after waking you check for gravity right? when you fall asleep and it needs some time you focus on a bodypart and stay there and "just" feel the weight constantly without letting go? and when you notice you drift of with your thought or awareness you come back and focus on your bodypart again until you fall asleep or how do yo do it?
is this also a way to WILD for you? on what bodypart do you focus there? so far most of the time i focus on both of my underarms. do you think its enough to for example just focus on one arm?  :smiley:

----------


## Ajanime22

Another short question:

Is it possible to think about something else while feeling gravity at the same time?

----------


## Hukif

> Hey there
> short question:
> 
> how does your nighttimeroutine looks like? when falling asleep or after waking you check for gravity right? when you fall asleep and it needs some time you focus on a bodypart and stay there and "just" feel the weight constantly without letting go? and when you notice you drift of with your thought or awareness you come back and focus on your bodypart again until you fall asleep or how do yo do it?
> is this also a way to WILD for you? on what bodypart do you focus there? so far most of the time i focus on both of my underarms. do you think its enough to for example just focus on one arm?



Well, I have no routine at all, my routine consists of checking gravity all day long. It isn't a matter of how much I'm focusing on it anymore but rather, it has now become second nature and will check on it naturally, so to speak whenever I'm in any shape or form, aware.





> Another short question:
> 
> Is it possible to think about something else while feeling gravity at the same time?



Sure thing, I practice this RC all day long. While eating, typing, studying, reading, kissing, and what not.

----------


## Ajanime22

What do you focus on, though?

What seems to be tripping me up is knowing what to focus on.

Do I keep my focus on one body part all day long?
Do I switch it depending on the activity that I'm doing at the moment?
If you do keep changing your focus, how do you constantly remember to change the focus of where you're feeling gravity if you find yourself being called to do various acrivities that you weren't mentally preparing yourself for?

----------


## Oneirin

I've been working on the Gravity RC for over two weeks now, and have noticed the theme coming up more frequently in my non-lucids.
First, levitation and flying has become a more prominent part of my dreams, often leading to a pre-lucid state, or a dream with control.
At this point though, I'm not becoming lucid from gravity itself. I'll often think about about the gravity RC in dreams and actually thoughts along the lines of: "when will I begin to notice gravity in dreams?' or 'when will I start having lucids from gravity?'. In these cases, the actually feel of gravity doesn't appear (at least in memory). I feel the levitation/flying though.
Basically, my questions is: as I'm experiencing the gravity theme as well as levitation/flying occurring very frequently at this point, when could I expect the general gravity feel I'm working on throughout the day to begin appearing?
[I'm going to work a bit on matras/prospective mem to get lucid from levitation etc.] Thanks for all responses!

----------


## Azul

> I've been working on the Gravity RC for over two weeks now, and have noticed the theme coming up more frequently in my non-lucids.
> First, levitation and flying has become a more prominent part of my dreams, often leading to a pre-lucid state, or a dream with control.
> At this point though, I'm not becoming lucid from gravity itself. I'll often think about about the gravity RC in dreams and actually thoughts along the lines of: "when will I begin to notice gravity in dreams?' or 'when will I start having lucids from gravity?'. In these cases, the actually feel of gravity doesn't appear (at least in memory). I feel the levitation/flying though.
> Basically, my questions is: as I'm experiencing the gravity theme as well as levitation/flying occurring very frequently at this point, when could I expect the general gravity feel I'm working on throughout the day to begin appearing?
> [I'm going to work a bit on matras/prospective mem to get lucid from levitation etc.] Thanks for all responses!



It takes time for your IRL awareness to carry over into your dreams. You're training the mind to become used to something that it's not but with persistent practice you will start to see changes. To give a specific answer is sort of out there since everyone differs when it comes to dreaming.

----------


## VagalTone

Hi folks !

I've scrolled down again this thread and Azul's thread of Gravity RC, and i have to confess that, interestingly, i feel more intimate now with their take on this "non-technique" as Hukif called it. Like when you understand something in a slightly different way and find something new each time you reflect on it.

I won´t bother you with my newfound understanding and appreciation, but i feel it is important to stress that this practice can be done bypassing effortful analysis and reflection on reality. I think we already have a body-gravity awareness, only we are not usually aware of it as we are much of the time on our thoughts and not so much connected to our waking and dreaming bodies. 
Probably, as i have now understood, there's no need to think much about it, it is a kind of natural intelligence or sense organ that only need to be re-experienced again.

Therefore, as i see it now it probably does not compete with other more reflective and rational RC's and daily activities, because it doesn´t involve thinking so much, does not use bandwidth so to speak. So yes, it makes perfect sense when Hukif replies to someone that it can be done while thinking and studying. There's no moment one can not be in touch with a natural sense of one's body. In fact, one should be ( no criticism intended ) much more lovingly aware of our direct sensorial, internal and external experiences.

I now think of it more like a way of being and connecting to something that already is being experienced in our bodies, much like temperature and so on.

Probably i am reframing it somewhat as a mindfulness exercise, which suits my personal style and preference ( as Hukif asked us to do), in the sense of staying with the experience and not being too much concerned about evaluating it ( am i doing it right or not ? will this work tonight ? is this gravity normal?) and goal oriented. 

We already have a natural feeling of normal and abnormal gravity. We just don´t have an habit of noticing it. But we always have some part of our bodies active, and so we can bring gentle awareness there.

For my part, i am now returning to LD practice again and interested to integrate gravity RC with standard practices !!!


*Spoiler* for _An inspiring quote from a mindfulness manual_: 




staying Present

remember to use your body as a way to awareness. it can be as simple as staying mindful of your posture. you are probably sitting as you read this. What are the sensa- tions in your body at this moment? When you finish reading and stand, feel the move- ments of standing, of walking to the next activity, of how you lie down at the end of the day. be in your body as you move, as you reach for something, as you turn. it is as simple as that.
Just patiently practice feeling what is thereand the body is always thereuntil it becomes second nature to know even the small movements you make. if you are reach- ing for something, you are doing it anyway; there is nothing extra you have to do. Sim- ply notice the reaching. you are moving. Can you train yourself to be there, to feel it?
it is very simple. Practice again and again bringing your attention back to your body. This basic effort, which, paradoxically, is a relaxing back into the moment, gives us the key to expanding our awareness from times of formal meditation to living mind- fully in the world. do not underestimate the power that comes to you from feeling the simple movements of your body throughout the day.
 JOSPEH GOLDSTEIN

----------


## Hukif

Yo! To expand on what vagaltone said, something I forget to say is that gravity does not reflect as much in dreams as other RCs, but rather it does reflect in your waking world.
Quoting myself due to lazyness:





> Well, the best example I have is the air vs water one
> We are right now in air
> And we know how it feels
> If you were walking and suddenly air was changed to water, you would instinctively know
> Cause its so much more different
> Dreams are like water and waking is the air
> But we don't know yet how either of feels
> And only pursue the feeling of water to get lucid
> So we can never know instantly where we are, because we lack the knowledge of one, basically of the air
> And that is where GRC kicks in, teaching you about air so you can detect whenever water happens

----------


## gab

huuuu-kif huuu-kif

hukif is here  ::D: 

So good to see you!

I gotta say, that I have used the gravity RC and it got me lucid a few times. Although I was told that my method is a bit different than yours. Even so, here is to gravity RC  ::cheers::

----------


## Hukif

hehe. It may be so, but if its gravity, yay who cares!! Besides, I always say people gotta personalize GRC their own way so its ok

Hi there Gab, been a long time uh?

----------


## Mzzkc

I wish I had started doing this a decade ago instead of just starting recently. x.x;

To everyone new to lucid dreaming, please please please trust me when I tell you that you want to start incorporating this into your life ASAP in addition to everything else you're doing.

----------


## MasterLucidious

Where is the original tutorial to the gravity RC?

----------


## Hukif

This is the original, I made the gravity RC Xp
Unless you are looking for where it was posted first, which is in another forum I can't link to

----------


## tasinios

Ayy there.I have not been  trying to lucid dream for the past year.I gave up after i practised the Gravity RC for 3 months but did not get any lucids from it.In fact i didnt even notice abnormal gravity  back then.I had a fully lucid dream back then.My only lucid to be precise.Anyways i think i must try again with this gravity rc.Things are different now.Why?Because i now have experienced gravity changes randomly(i dont practise the gravity rc or any other rc and my recall is terrible at the moment).First i was in my hed trying to lift myself up but it was like there was a strong magnet underneath me pulling my limbs back as sooon as i lift them up.Second time i was running and there was the same feeling pulling me backwards.Third time i tried to punch someone and my hands were going in slow motion like they were heavier.How can i use these experiences now that i know how gravity feels like in a dream along with the gravity RC.

----------


## Hukif

> Ayy there.I have not been  trying to lucid dream for the past year.I gave up after i practised the Gravity RC for 3 months but did not get any lucids from it.In fact i didnt even notice abnormal gravity  back then.I had a fully lucid dream back then.My only lucid to be precise.Anyways i think i must try again with this gravity rc.Things are different now.Why?Because i now have experienced gravity changes randomly(i dont practise the gravity rc or any other rc and my recall is terrible at the moment).First i was in my hed trying to lift myself up but it was like there was a strong magnet underneath me pulling my limbs back as sooon as i lift them up.Second time i was running and there was the same feeling pulling me backwards.Third time i tried to punch someone and my hands were going in slow motion like they were heavier.How can i use these experiences now that i know how gravity feels like in a dream along with the gravity RC.



Once you know what it feels like to be asleep or in a dream with the abnormal gravity, is when you give it a try to learn waking gravity. Basically from what you say, movement, and more specifically hand movement seems to be the issue in your case so I recommend checking your hands own weight and using that as your own GRC version.

----------


## Man of Shred

I've put hukif's rcs to the test and they really work when your mind is on it. Even something like flexing my hand in a dream feels different and has made me lucid a couple times. Sucks my recall is crap right now. It is a lot of effort to work into your daily life, but when it works it REALLY works!!!

----------


## tasinios

> I've put hukif's rcs to the test and they really work when your mind is on it. Even something like flexing my hand in a dream feels different and has made me lucid a couple times. Sucks my recall is crap right now. It is a lot of effort to work into your daily life, but when it works it REALLY works!!!



Good to know it works for others as well.In the past i used for 3 months straight and i only had 1 lucid.My only lucid.IT wasnt gravity induced though.I didnt even check my gravity or feel any gravity related changes in my dreams.So for me they were 3 months of pute nothingness.But i checked my overall body gravity.Now i 've experienced abnormal gravities as mentioned above and i now know what to look for i guess.I think i will try to do what hukif says about focusing on my hands gravity alone.

----------


## Azul

> Good to know it works for others as well.In the past i used for 3 months straight and i only had 1 lucid.My only lucid.IT wasnt gravity induced though.I didnt even check my gravity or feel any gravity related changes in my dreams.So for me they were 3 months of pute nothingness.But i checked my overall body gravity.Now i 've experienced abnormal gravities as mentioned above and i now know what to look for i guess.I think i will try to do what hukif says about focusing on my hands gravity alone.



Honestly, it might take for some to actually experience gravity in dreams to sort of get an idea of what it's like. I practiced the traditional ADA prior to using Gravity RC so I had to retrain my mind in a certain way.

With that being said, it wasn't until after I had a dream where gravity became quite apparent in it. It then made my waking RC skyrocket to the next level because I knew what to expect.

It got even better once I fine tuned it to my liking, then after 3 days of consistency...BAM a lucid.

----------


## tasinios

> Honestly, it might take for some to actually experience gravity in dreams to sort of get an idea of what it's like. I practiced the traditional ADA prior to using Gravity RC so I had to retrain my mind in a certain way.
> 
> With that being said, it wasn't until after I had a dream where gravity became quite apparent in it. It then made my waking RC skyrocket to the next level because I knew what to expect.
> 
> It got even better once I fine tuned it to my liking, then after 3 days of consistency...BAM a lucid.



Had a 10 second lucid today....it felt like i knew i was dreaming all along from the begining.I was actually thinking that i have dreamed of the exact same dream before and i somehow knew what was going to happen.Towards its end i started fighting a guy and this time my punches wasnt in slow motion like it was before so gravity i guess was normal.I said to myself why am i even fighting this guy since i know im dreaming i can just leave this place.I ran out and tried to make it daylight since it was nightime by snapping my fingers.I woke up.So i mention this dream to say that this time my gravity during punching was normal.

----------

